

Flinch Based Pricing - mattmcknight
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/flinch-based-pricing/

======
mildweed
Flinch pricing sounds great, but when used repetitively on contracting
companies, gets old fast. At some point, you have to develop a trusting
relationship.

------
bdr
This is an idea older than enterprise software. I've heard it told as a joke
about a glasses salesman: "$200... for the lenses... each".

------
3pt14159
I've (and by that I mean the company I represented) been on the opposite end
of this. It sucks. When you are out looking for a product that 400 companies
need per year they try to milk you for all your got. $15k is what they quoted
me, per year, plus maintenance. Just like that article. Pushed me till I
yelped.

